# Best year chevy truck?



## VinylHanger

I've had an '88 1 ton, '91 3/4 ton and the current '96 1-ton dually. Loved them all. The '91 was my favorite. 278,000 miles and the air was still cold. Shoulda never sold it. Lots of memories, good and bad with that truck.

I really like my '96 though. 454, 'nuff said. :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10

> Cause yer obsessed with her.
> She treats me well. Tinted windows, good tunes, plush leather, tons of space inside and it has a 454.


How many gallons per mile does that pig get?


----------



## mehtwo

Inner10 said:


> How many gallons per mile does that pig get?


HEY!! It's not the gallons per mile, but the profit $$$ per month that bada$$ 454 can pull with a 2-5/16" ball....respect ALL 7.4 liters of that!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mehtwo

Here are mine:

A '54









And my '86








Ironically, if I bought newer stuff it would be Ford with a Cummins.....hands down!


----------



## Inner10

> HEY!! It's not the gallons per mile, but the profit $$$ per month that bada$$ 454 can pull with a 2-5/16" ball....respect ALL 7.4 liters of that!!!!


I always say diesels are rarely worth it for the extra 9k....but I'd go through 9k worth of gas in that beast pretty quick. :laughing:



> Ford with a Cummins.....hands down!


Isn't the ford a power joke and the dodge the cummins?


----------



## mehtwo

Inner10 said:


> Isn't the ford a power joke and the dodge the cummins?


If I had the $$$$ to do it right now, I would buy a 1999-2011 Ford f-250-450 pickup and put a 5.9 Cummins with a eaton-fuller fso-6406a 6-speed tranny in it. Bada$$ pulling combo......:tank:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Inner10 said:


> I always say diesels are rarely worth it for the extra 9k....but I'd go through 9k worth of gas in that beast pretty quick. :laughing:


Hell, I have never checked the gas mileage.

It gets double digits, I am sure of that.

I rarely drive over 45 mph or leave town. I will take my paid for gas sipping big block.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

6.7 is a double digit :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

> It gets double digits, I am sure of that.


Yeah down hill with a tail wind. :whistling


----------



## VinylHanger

I get 8 in mine.:clap:


----------



## mehtwo

Here is a good old Chevy commercial from 1985.....


----------



## Red Adobe

My choice would be a 48' I drove one for awhile when i was younger and had alot of memories. but anything pre 73 is good . 
My next project is a 65 big window w/ 327 and 3 spd (going to put it on a 88 frame and put in a 5spd)

on the pre 55s
I would update the steering box and brakes (might be easier to update to a s10 frame and suspension)


----------



## mehtwo

Red Adobe said:


> My choice would be a 48' I drove one for awhile when i was younger and had alot of memories. but anything pre 73 is good .
> My next project is a 65 big window w/ 327 and 3 spd (going to put it on a 88 frame and put in a 5spd)
> 
> on the pre 55s
> I would update the steering box and brakes (might be easier to update to a s10 frame and suspension)


That's the awesome thing about the southwest is the rust-free old iron.:thumbup:


----------



## txgencon

I had one that looked a whole lot like this one ('64 Chevy SWB stepside) but sold it when I got a new '76 Silverado. In the early 90's I bought a very similar '64 GMC with intentions to restore but it got washed away in a mud slide incident in a wicked spring storm.


----------



## TimNJ

^^^^^^^^^^^^^A true classic:thumbsup: but I like the small window better.


----------



## txgencon

TimNJ said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^A true classic:thumbsup: but I like the small window better.


I forgot about that. Mine did have the small window. It also started out with the spare mounted high on the left side with a cutout on the fender of the bed. I changed that to a regular fender and mounted the spare under the bed using a galvanized 5/8" bolt. The first (and only) flat I ever got in that truck was during another spring storm. I bet it took me 30 minutes to get the spare out from under the truck. At least I was on a paved parking lot (of a Handy Dan). Man, what memories.....


----------



## TimNJ

Yup memories. Mine had the 230 6cyl. and man did that hate wet weather. One time I had just put a brand new muffler on over the weekend. It rained on the way home from work and I went through a puddle.
Cough, sputter, shake....POW! Slit that brand new muffler's seam wide open:laughing:
Of course it wasn't funny back then:no:


----------



## txgencon

Yeah, mine had a 230. I learned a lot about cars from that truck. When I first got it, it had a crack in the case of the 3 speed manual transmission (3 on the tree). I got tired of having to add oil to it so one time I parked it sideways on an incline and put as much as I could. I put the plug back in it and got all of 25 feet in first gear before the oil foamed because it isn't _supposed_ to be overfilled. Man, what a mess. I also had issues with water splashing up on the spark plug wires and the distributor. The engine compartment was so large and the engine so small the you could actually get in it and sit on the fender well to work on it. Heck, you could throw a basketball under the hood and 90% of the time it would fall all the way to the ground. I also had trouble keeping an exhaust gasket in it. I put vinyl seatcovers in it and later cleaned them with Pledge. The first time I took a hard left turn, I slid all the way across and hit the passenger door and ended up in someone's front yard (no seat belts).


----------



## woodchuck2

For the older body style trucks i think i would go with the 86 Chevy. I drove a friends truck several times that was an 86 4X4 lifted with 35" BFG At's. The truck was white on red two tone with 10 bolts front and rear, small block 400 with headers and an edelbrock carb with a 700R4 tranny. That truck has great power and what really surprised me was it would get 17-19 mpg. 

But, IMO my 06 Duramax is the best truck for power and fuel mileage.


----------



## mehtwo

woodchuck2 said:


> For the older body style trucks i think i would go with the 86 Chevy. I drove a friends truck several times that was an 86 4X4 lifted with 35" BFG At's. The truck was white on red two tone with 10 bolts front and rear, small block 400 with headers and an edelbrock carb with a 700R4 tranny. That truck has great power and what really surprised me was it would get 17-19 mpg.
> 
> But, IMO my 06 Duramax is the best truck for power and fuel mileage.


I got 2 1986 Chevy pickups, a 3/4 ton and a 1-ton:









The dually will be my future heavy hauler.:thumbsup:


----------

